# Reverb de muelles con valvulas



## RICARDO tt (Ene 12, 2021)

Muy buenas a todos!! Hace un tiempo publiqué en este mismo foro, en otra sección , el circuito de un reverb de muelles de estado sólido hecho a partir de un esquema de un orange de 1974. El circuito al final funcionó perfectamente e incluso le añadí un control de profundidad , le quité el switch de ONLY reverb, etc. Este es el hilo:





						Reverberación Orange SS Rev 1A 1974
					

Hola. Saludos a todos. Soy aficionado a la guitarra y a la electrónica y he acudido a ésta página para algunos circuitos desde hace tiempo. Pero sólo soy aficionado  y mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy limitados porque mi trabajo es otro. Al tema :)  . Me regalaron una mesa de mezcla rota...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



El relativo problema es que el circuito está diseñado para usarse en el loop de efectos de los amplificadores orange, con lo que coge la señal del propio preamplificador, si no me equivoco después del acualizador, y luego lo retorna al circuito para amplificar algo más la señal antes de de enviarlo a la etapa de potencia. Esto hace que sea un poco difícil de usar de forma normal: enchufar la guitarra en la entrada y enviar el sonido ya con el reverb a la entrada del amplificador de guitarra. Encontré otro circuito también de orange que usa el mismo tipo de tanque de reverb. es el siguiente:

Mirando las indicaciones del modelo en el que se inserta vi que la alimentación principal es de 330vdc. Y como sólo aprovecha un triodo de la 12ax7 pensé si sería posible usarlo para fabricar el primer circuito preamplificador de un fender champ:

Me refiero a tomar la señal desde el tap central del potenciómetro e insertarlo en la resistencia de mezcla de 220K del circuito de reverb. Lo cierto es que sólo hago electrónica por hobby y no tengo ni los conocimientos de impedancia, etc ni un osciloscopio para poder medir bien los niveles de señal. Sólo he construido algunos amplis siguiendo el esquema original. No sé si creen que algo así podría funcionar:

El conmutador entre los jacks es de Bypass. Bueno, Gracias de antemano y si veo que es posible prometo fabricarlo y sacar fotos y videos.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 22, 2021)

Ricardo, creo a simple vista que.... podría funcionar, pero todo ese conexionado delgadísimo que has hecho en el último gráfico es difícil de seguir, sería interesante que hagas el circuito completo de la manera de los 2 gráficos de arriba, con las interconexiones correspondientes.
Comenzando por este :

​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------

